# Is this Triv?



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Can't tell what it is without close detailed pics.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

How are these pics?


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I pulled this single clump of grass out of my reno area and am 100% convinced its Triv. Was very slightly lighter green than the fescue/KBG mix, though i was scanning the area for broadleaf weeds, and it caught my eye. Would have never noticed this before. Also 100% convinced my insanity phase has started. because of it. I think you have Triv too.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

macattack said:


> I pulled this single clump of grass out of my reno area and am 100% convinced its Triv. Was very slightly lighter green than the fescue/KBG mix, though i was scanning the area for broadleaf weeds, and it caught my eye. Would have never noticed this before. Also 100% convinced my insanity phase has started. because of it. I think you have Triv too.


This grass does not have the typical appearance that I know from Triv. Are the undersides of the leaves very shiny or rather dull? Is the ligule long or short?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Marzbar said:


> How are these pics?


If these were enlargeable images at Postimage, perhaps the necessary details could be seen but so are shots from closer up necessary. Best of all from pulled out plants.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Marzbar said:


> How are these pics?
> View attachment 1734


Need to dig up a plant to see better plant detail characteristics. From what I see so far, the lighter wide blade grass looks to be a fescue, possible KY-31.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

It looks like there are grooves on the top of the leaves. You can safely rule out triv with this. As @Powhatan says, it could be tall fescue. Also possible: annual ryegrass. Is this a place where water drips to the ground, perhaps at the edge of tree crowns?

OT: @Powhatan :
Interesting that in your post in the quote from Marzbar an attachment pic with 8 MP is displayed. If I save the image from Marzbar's post directly via the right mouse button and "save image as", I only get an image with 2.8 MP resolution.

Is there a way to view or save the images directly in a higher resolution?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

2L8 said:


> OT: @Powhatan :
> Interesting that in your post in the quote from Marzbar an attachment pic with 8 MP is displayed. If I save the image from Marzbar's post directly via the right mouse button and "save image as", I only get an image with 2.8 MP resolution.
> 
> Is there a way to view or save the images directly in a higher resolution?


I've been right mouse right clicking, select "open image in a new tab", then click on the image in the new tab and it appears with a higher resolution.

In the reply to Marzbar I deleted the second pic which left the first pic, the forum software removed the pic preview and inserted the "view attachment" link instead. I guess a pic preview replaced with a link is normal for this new forum software. The resulting image using "view attachment" link or "open image in a new tab" appear to be same resolution size.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> I've been right mouse right clicking, select "open image in a new tab", then click on the image in the new tab and it appears with a higher resolution.


This is how I got a 2.8 MP image (I didn't describe it in enough detail). But it makes no difference if I save it directly from the post.

I guess I will have to ask in the Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live! topic. There @metzler000 asked a question about it, but it was only explained how uploading images works (Post #108).


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Powhatan said:


> Need to dig up a plant to see better plant detail characteristics. From what I see so far, the lighter wide blade grass looks to be a fescue, possible KY-31.


Does this view help at all?


----------

